# My version of Tree of Life/Great American Aran Afghan



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Long time member, first time poster. 
I love to check out the buzz on Knitting Paradise everyday. 
I wanted to share my masterpiece with the you all. 
I love the tree of life and Aran patterns, so I combined the two to create my own version.
I hope you like it as much as I enjoyed knitting it. 
Thank you for looking


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

What a gorgeous piece of art!


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh my! Now that, my dear, is gorgeous, stunning, incredible - wow! Absolutely every adjective I can come up with to describe your work. Amazing!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your Tree of Life afghan is so beautiful.. Great job.. :thumbup:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful heirloom


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Amazing. Thank you for posting.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

How beautiful. You did such a nice job.


----------



## Molly M (May 25, 2013)

Love it. You have done a fantastic job


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Magnificent. Thanks for sharing. You're an inspiration.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! You did an absolutely perfect job of designing and knitting this masterpiece. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## TinaS (Aug 21, 2014)

Great job. I love it!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Oh my, there are no words. I love it!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I second the WOW


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's stunning, amazing work!


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

A work of art, museum quality.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow! like that one way better. enter it in a fair if you can. I'd give it first place.. :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! What a treasure! I am so glad you shared it with us, it is beautiful!


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Your combination is stunningly gorgeous!!! You have definitely raised the bar for the rest of us. Hope it will be a family heirloom that can be displayed in a safe place.
WOW!!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow. I applaud not only your ingenuity but your knitting skill.

Beautiful piece of art.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Very clever-and it turned out beautiful


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Incredible, what a work of art!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your gorgeous masterpiece with us. It is beautiful.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

It is just one of a kind. Just stunning.


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Truly a masterpiece!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! You did a fantastic job! Love all the different designs!


----------



## wittystitches (Nov 26, 2013)

Very impressive, beautiful work, how gratifying for you to have turn out so well.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Gorgeous ! Fantastic work.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, Beautiful doesn't seem a strong enough word, love it.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

prico48 said:


> Oh my! Now that, my dear, is gorgeous, stunning, incredible - wow! Absolutely every adjective I can come up with to describe your work. Amazing!


Oh, I so agree!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks lovely.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Spectacular heirloom knit!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Excellent in every way!


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

So so BEAUTIFUL


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Your afghan is absolutely exquisite!!!


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

That is so gorgeous. Be proud


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, definitely a future family heirloom.


----------



## messymoo (Oct 1, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous..............so beautiful............


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

Beautiful. Not enough words to describe a beautiful masterpiece.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How wonderful, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Wow beautiful &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Incredible! May I ask which yarn did you use?


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Stunning,beautiful,what fantastic work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Outstanding work! Love your combination of design squares.


----------



## Anna Mae (Jul 28, 2015)

This is so beautiful. You should be very proud of what you've achieved. I remember a long time ago I made a tree of life baby blanket but never thought to take a picture.
Like you, I'm a long time member but this is my second post.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

It's a stunner! What method did you use to sew the pieces together?


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it. It's beautiful.


----------



## major (Sep 20, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful, I made the tree of life the regular version but I absolutely love yours.


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## gevereth (Aug 18, 2012)

a real masterpiece. A museum item ! you should be so proud of yourself. AMAZING !


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Just WOW!!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Really gorgeous!!!


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Very stunning!


----------



## bbarr (Mar 19, 2014)

You are so talented. This is amazing.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Incredible!!!! Such a talented person I love love what you have done it also looks like you have a breast cancer ribbon knitted in there too. That just speak a story to me


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful!!! I have had the pattern book for 3 years now...that is as far as I have gotten with it. your work inspires me to get started on it!!!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Truely amazing. I love it! Very well done.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful,


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Katep (Aug 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh, That is a pretty one!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful afghan, beautiful work.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

This is one of my very favorite posts--can not tell you how much I love your afghan. I have been thinking about knitting the tree of life afghan but you have just brought it up to another level. 
Am wondering where you got your Aran patterns. I just have to make this!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

This is my favorite blanket pattern 
I love all the squares & have a nice big stash of the Aran yarn


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

What a great job! I love the squares you used to replace some of the others in the Great American Aran Afghan. I would be far more likely to use your version than the book's.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

An absolutely beautiful afghan


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

Absolutely the most beautiful afghan ever created. I love it and you are a very talented knitter. Truly an heirloom.&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#128149;


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. You should post more.


----------



## GrammiePatty (Feb 13, 2015)

WOW...I AM AMAZED! You have cause to be proud!


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW...AWESOME job. Glad you posted!! HUGS...GG


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Splendid. Sure to be a family heirloom. What lovely work you do.


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

I am in awe. That is absolutely beautiful, just stunning, well done.


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

You are absolutely correct - it is a masterpiece!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Beautiful and FAR to difficult to even think about attempting! IMO!


----------



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

Wow, that is fantastic, great job!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

THAT is an amazing afghan... you did a beautiful job designing & knitting it!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Really beautiful. Great job!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh my... that is so beautiful!!!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty,great job&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

A delight to see this stunning blanket! You have arranged all the elements in a very pleasing manner. Display and use with pride. I would love to see more of your work.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Exceptional! You are an awesome designer and knitter!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW! Your tree of life is magnificent!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Fantastic! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beautiful work. a true heirloom


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## DFlahive (Apr 22, 2011)

Amazing and really lovely


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW - masterpiece is correct.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning! 
I love your version!


----------



## MadameDefarge (Nov 25, 2012)

WOW! Absolutely magnificent!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Masterpiece is right! This is stunning.

I've always loved this pattern, someday I'll tackle a version of it.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw it, loved it and needed to know more so I googled the Great ... and found out that it was a book, which I have added to my birthday wish list. Thank you so much for inspiring me.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Truly a masterpiece! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roelairn (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Amazing! Bravo! Yes, you should be grinning from ear to ear on this! Love it!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Amazing, very well done.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my, so gorgeous! I'd love to be able to make something like that. I've knit the Tree of Life baby afghan, but wouldn't have any idea how to interpret into those lovely, showy squares.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

So unique and beautiful! Great knitting.


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

That is absolutely gorgeous - I am in awe of your talent. And, being an Irish lass myself (although born in CA!), I love the Celtic look of it!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

A true work of art!


----------



## sue2845 (Jan 21, 2015)

I am envious it's so beautiful


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

prico48 said:


> Oh my! Now that, my dear, is gorgeous, stunning, incredible - wow! Absolutely every adjective I can come up with to describe your work. Amazing!


Ditto!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Your afghan is absolutely beautiful! You've made a family heirloom that you can really be proud of. Well done, you  Lynn


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

I just love how you did this! I may have to try this, myself. I have always loved the tree of life pattern, but you took it to a whole new, lovely, level! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

arohunui said:


> Long time member, first time poster.
> I love to check out the buzz on Knitting Paradise everyday.
> I wanted to share my masterpiece with the you all.
> I love the tree of life and Aran patterns, so I combined the two to create my own version.
> ...


Amazing! What a lovely job you've done. You should be very proud of your masterpiece indeed.


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful afghan,very nice indeed .you should be very pleased with yourself with.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Your blanket is perfection! I love your design changes.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

bellagray said:


> beautiful!!! I have had the pattern book for 3 years now...that is as far as I have gotten with it. your work inspires me to get started on it!!!


I bought the kit right after it was the lst prize winner from Mary Maxim and made the afghan. Really fun to do. Each square was designed by a different person and each is featured in the pattern book. 20 squares all told if I remember correctly. Each of my Gd's want the afghan so guess I'll have to have a lottery.


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

absolutely beautiful piece of work. you should be so proud. I am envious of your talent.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Masterpiece is right! I attempted this once and knitted about 6 squares, they looked good - after a lot of Quiet Knitting  but I just didn't want to sew them all together when done so I frogged. My hats off to you for finishing such a daunting project - it's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Adding to all the praise!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

WOW that is really, really stunning. l I love it, beautiful work.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, what a beauty! Breathtaking!


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

What a masterpiece!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I love it it is gorgeous. Great job you did.


----------



## jsmythers (Apr 27, 2011)

that is truly AWESOME... (the yarn is beautiful too - what is it?)


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is a beautiful afghan and you should be very proud.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is a beautiful afghan and you should be very proud.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful blanket, perfect job


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

beautiful I am still deciding if I am going to knit one.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful. I've looked at this pattern many times but not had the confidence to tackle it.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Love it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I am speechless. There are not enough words in the dictionary to describe the beauty of your pattern and work. Oh, if only I could be so genious...


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh - that is gorgeous! Your work is excellent.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Amazing work. Yes I did enjoy looking at your work. :thumbup:


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

A treasure, for sure!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Truly a work of art, sweetheart! I love it. And I have done 2 baby tree of life and 1 tree of life throw.



arohunui said:


> Long time member, first time poster.
> I love to check out the buzz on Knitting Paradise everyday.
> I wanted to share my masterpiece with the you all.
> I love the tree of life and Aran patterns, so I combined the two to create my own version.
> ...


----------



## Pittipat (Feb 22, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

That is a work of art/heirloom/masterpiece....You have been blessed with a wonderful talent.


----------



## Knitforfun (Dec 15, 2012)

Masterfully knitted and should become a family heirloom.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

A magnificent piece of work!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very beautiful!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful..


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

It is gorgeous


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

A wonderful collection of intriguing patterns. It looks wonderful. Well done. !!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Such a beautiful afghan - stunning work, unusual design


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

There are no words to describe it, it's a beautiful dream.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

When I was working at the hospital, there was on an afternoon supervisor that had cancer. I worked in the sterile processing area. The hospital was going thru some remodeling and was also in a small town so sometimes we had a lot of down time. One of the other girls in the department suggest that since we all knitted it would be fun to each of that knitted to do 2 or 3 different blocks, depending on our skill level. We ended up doing all the blocks and it turned out beautiful. I had had surgery myself and wasn't there when they gave it to her, but I heard that she cried when she seen it. It was taken with her when she passed away.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

I love your afghan. It is beautiful. I'm sure it was a lot of work.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That is an heirloom right there


----------



## Candykayro (Sep 6, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous--I've seen several of these -your's is stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

prico48 said:


> Oh my! Now that, my dear, is gorgeous, stunning, incredible - wow! Absolutely every adjective I can come up with to describe your work. Amazing!


What she said! Plus wow and creative.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesomely gorgeous!!!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

WOW!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

just beautiful!! i love tree of life and aran as well!


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello KP friends, a big THANK YOU to all who have said lovely things about my version of the Tree of Life/Great American Aran afghan. My next project is to do a complete Tree of Life afghan. I've enjoyed reading all your comments and appreciate your encouragement. Thank you


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Ohhh!  Gorgeous! You are right; it is a masterpiece! Congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful. I'm also working on a Tree of life/Gathered Cables pattern of my own re-creation. If it turns out as good as yours I'll be in heaven. It is a wedding gift for my daughter and her husband. Again, it's a beautiful piece. I love all the Aran samples in it. I'm a little jealous that I wasn't that creative.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Perfect design, perfectly executed and perfect work. You have created an heirloom. Thanks for showing it to us all, it will surely inspire all of us.


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

I know you posted this some time ago but just back from a walking holiday and no computer access. Just had to say that your tree of life blanket is absolutely stunning. You are a very talented lady.


----------



## kathywhite265 (Feb 3, 2017)

Do you have a pattern for this


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

kathywhite265 said:


> Do you have a pattern for this


Google tree of life afgaan


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Lion Brand tree of life - there is a pattern for knit, crochet, throw size & baby size.



kathywhite265 said:


> Do you have a pattern for this


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work


----------



## rosememorybeads (Mar 4, 2019)

Is the pattern available to share with this site?


----------

